# Dark Carnival Website



## RandyJA (Jul 20, 2010)

Does anyone know how to get into the Dark Carnival Models website. The page comes up - but then asks for a password for entry. Strange way to run a business.


----------



## Dr. Syn (May 29, 2003)

Hey Randy,

Dark Carnival's site is undergoing an overhaul and not sure when it will be open again. If you need to get in touch with Robb drop me a PM and I'll send you his email.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

RandyJA said:


> Does anyone know how to get into the Dark Carnival Models website. The page comes up - but then asks for a password for entry. Strange way to run a business.


I was wondering that same thing.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

RandyJA said:


> Does anyone know how to get into the Dark Carnival Models website. The page comes up - but then asks for a password for entry. Strange way to run a business.


Dark Carnival is doing this to limit access to their kits in an effort to curb or prevent their kits from ending up in the hands of recasters. It's not a foolproof system, but they're trying to protect themselves and their products.


----------



## NW Monster (Dec 4, 2009)

How are we supposed to know what kit's they have available? Request a catalog?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Well, yeah, as I wrote above, it's not a foolproof system. The only way I know to gain access to their website is to contact Robb through The Clubhouse forum and request a password; there may be other ways I'm not aware of. It does seem odd (to me, anyway) that the don't at least have some form of contact link on the "public" section of their current website's incarnation.


----------



## stevek. (Jun 6, 2009)

So they think a recaster can't contact Robb for the password...strange!


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

actually, there is no password. Contrary to what it sez on the site.

He just doesn't showcase his kits publicly any more and only sells to folks who he
can verify.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

RandyJA said:


> Does anyone know how to get into the Dark Carnival Models website. The page comes up - but then asks for a password for entry. Strange way to run a business.


www.darkcarnivalmodels.com just takes you to a page with the carnival on it, but there's no place to enter the site, let alone a password.


----------



## metalhead500 (Apr 25, 2013)

hi all i am new to site i am looking for some help as i have a josey wales model kit wich i think is a dark carnival kit it was given to me but the hands and guns are missing dose any one know how i could get replacments for this thanks for looking .


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

At the very least it's a cool front page for the site. I remember seeing a few photos of his kits, and they are most impressive.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Ha, it's like telling people of a hot new model car ....... but you're not allowed to view it c-mon, what's the use to advertise it at all ? Karl


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

this post is actually 3 yrs old as well. Metalhead, if you're a mbr of the Clubhouse
you can PM needfulone there and he might be able to help you.


----------

